# After effects of severe bloat



## crossfam4 (Jun 9, 2021)

Our girl got into chicken feed. When we found her she was almost dead. We rushed her to the vet and they were able to save her. They sent her home that same day.

she seems to have some serious neurological problems. While she was being treated she had numerous seizures. She’s still grinding her teeth which I understand to be an indicator of pain. She mostly stays off to herself. Her poop is almost yellow and soft. She twitches a lot. Last night I observed some weird behavior with her legs-lifting them as if hurting starting with one and then going to the next. 

it has been 2-3 weeks since this. We are getting her a daily b-12 shot, but we have no idea what to do with her or how to help her get better.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 9, 2021)

I am so sorry that your goat is having problems. I have no experience with this, just wanted to give you a hug.


----------

